# Monster-Meer-Forelle



## lsski (25. Februar 2008)

Ich bin weg!

LG Jeff


----------



## Fishingbear (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> guckt euch mal die Meerforelle an was das für ein dicker brummer ist breit Fett und stark wie ein Bulle.
> Monsterforelle!!!
> LG Jeff



ich seh keine:g


----------



## roland rautenberg (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> guckt euch mal die Meerforelle an was das für ein dicker brummer ist breit Fett und stark wie ein Bulle.
> Monsterforelle!!!
> LG Jeff


 
WOOOOOO DENNNNN ?????????


----------



## lsski (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ich bin weg!


----------



## Felix 1969 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ich seh keine Forelle#c


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Alle Achtung!!! Was für ein Brummer...


----------



## LAC (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Hallo,
nicht das du sie verlierst beim trixen - ich will sie auch sehen.


----------



## lsski (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Hier das Bild

http://img180.*ih.us/img180/3...lle56kged6.jpg


[Diese Forell habe ich am 15.6.1995 auf Alsen gefangen und sie war 5,6 kg schwer. Als sie mir nach 20 minuten in den Kescher geschossen ist hat sie ein Bierdeckel großes Loch in ihn Gerissen. Der Kopf ist einfach gigantisch !!!
Ich dachte zuerst ich hätte dar eine Lachs aber es ist eine Forelle!!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Wo ist es denn nun, das kapitale Tierchen?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Äh Isski?
 das ist erstens 13 Jahre her, von daher nicht mehr unbedingt so aktuell, zweitens ist eine Trutte von 5,6kg sicherlich ein Klassefisch, aber Monster fängt ungefähr hier an:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1948152&postcount=111

und drittens sieht man immer noch kein Bild.


----------



## lsski (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ich bin weg!


----------



## lsski (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ich bin weg!http://img180.*ih.us/img180/3699/meerforelle56kged6.jpg


----------



## lsski (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ich bin weg!


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Wo???


----------



## Forellendieb (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

hast du sie evtl.
wieder zurückgesetzt und vergessen ein Foto zu machen??? (grins)...


----------



## martinspro (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

GG ich seh auch nix ...


----------



## Chrissi9776 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

ja nu ich warte ganz gespannt, 
ach das ist der weiße Fisch auf weißem Grund in dem Post von 19:48 Uhr!
Prima :q


----------



## lille pojken (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Hej 
War da nicht was von wegen Loch im Kescher:q:q:q
Bye bye ohne Foto|muahah:

MvH Lars


----------



## lsski (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

neeeee ich sehe sie!!! ich habe den URL zur grafik Copiert und eingefügt um 19:48 ?? was mach ich falsch??? helft mir !!!
Jeff

http://img180.*ih.us/img180/3...lle56kged6.jpg


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Neue Form von "Guckt mal nicht, was ich gefangen habe":m


Isski, achte mal darauf, ob kurz vorm Hochladen ein Hinweis auf die Bildergröße kommt. Außerdem kannst Du Dir vorm Reinstellen Deinen Beitrag ansehen, und somit auch, ob das Bild dran ist.#h


----------



## lsski (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

könnt ihr den Url öffnen??

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=76445&d=1203963102

Jeff


----------



## Forellenzemmel (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Das ist doch echt gemein jetzt: Wir werden kunstvoll angefüttert - und immer noch kein Fischchen da...


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ungültige Angabe: Anhang
Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster


----------



## alligator (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



lsski schrieb:


> könnt ihr den Url öffnen??
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=76445&d=1203963102
> 
> Jeff



Nö geht leider auch nicht!!!!#q

Kann dir aber auch nicht weiter helfen!!!

Gruß Alligator


----------



## lsski (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ich bin weg!


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



lsski schrieb:


> könnt ihr den Url öffnen??
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=76445&d=1203963102
> 
> Jeff


 
Da steht, dass die Forelle ungültig ist. Wahrscheinlich wegen des Loches im Kescher!

Nee Spass beiseite, hold on Jeff! Jetzt wollen sie auch alle sehen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo ihr müsst mir helfen wenn ich *in mein Profil* an schaue sehe ich den Hochgeladenen Scann der Monsterforelle.
> Ich habe sie auch schon angehängt um 19:25 aber keiner sieht sie!!??? was mach ich falsch???



Nicht ins Profil laden! - stimmt, da ist ein Bild rechts. 

Beim Erstellen/Berarbeiten eines Beitrags kann man Anhänge verwalten, da muß das Foto hin. Erweitert -> Anhänge verwalten


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ich könnte ja mal zum Anködern ne Miniaturansicht reinstellen...


----------



## lille pojken (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Hab da auch ein!!!!



Upps doch nicht in mini


----------



## hotte50 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Also ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt......

......ich sehe die "Monster-Forelle" 


ist halt wie mit "des Kaisers neue Kleider"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

@Martin Obelt
Das ist aber keine Monsterforelle, auch wenn es von den Maßen her locker eine wäre! :q


----------



## Skorpion (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Da steht, dass die Forelle ungültig ist. Wahrscheinlich wegen des Loches im Kescher!



|muahah: was für ein Thread. Kaum in`s AB  geschaut, bin ich wieder bestens gelaunt :q:q


@ Isski

lade das Bild hier hoch und gib uns den Link.

http://img1.*ih.us/


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

@Martin,

Und Du kommst gleich wieder mit dem Urvieh um die Ecke#6#6#6


----------



## Fishzilla (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Hallo Jeff.
Was für ein Monster|bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## Wez (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Mahlzeit!

Drei Seiten voll Müll und immer noch keine Forelle zu sehen!?!?!?!?

Gruß, WEZ


----------



## Forellenzemmel (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Mal ne ganz dumme Idee!

Versuch doch mal die "Monsterforelle" kurzfristig als Dein Profilbild einzustellen... Ist dann zwar klein - aber da ist dann was!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



Skorpion schrieb:


> |muahah: was für ein Thread. Kaum in`s AB geschaut, bin ich wieder bestens gelaunt :q:q
> 
> 
> @ Isski
> ...


 
Bitte keine Zitate von mir, sonst bin ich wieder Schuld. War nur Spass!!!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Boah! Sauber, was eine Monsterforelle!!!|bigeyes:q|bigeyes

Haste die etwa auf einer überfluteten Kuhwiese gefangen?

Man hört ja immer wieder von solch gewaltigen Fängen...|rolleyes


----------



## lsski (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ich bin weg!


----------



## lsski (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ich bin weg!


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Na da isse ja, schönes Tierchen#h


----------



## MefoProf (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Wow, super Mefo #6. hast du die auch noch in gestreckt?|supergri


----------



## Forellenzemmel (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Na, Gott seis gepriesen, gepfiffen und getrommelt: Da ist sie ja doch noch:vik::vik::vik:#h

Und auch noch wirklich ein schöner Brocken...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Waldemar (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

hi isski,
sach ma was issn das fürn köder?
ein tasmanischer teufel oder so?


----------



## nemles (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Siehste doch in der Mitte des Bildes. Feuerteufel.


----------



## martinspro (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

nett nett ...super Fisch


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ja in Lang würde ich die auch gern noch sehn!So sieht die aus,als ob sie aus irgend
einer Mast stammt,oder ein Mutant ist!Die Schwanzflosse scheint auch so verkrüppelt,
wie bei so einem Teichfisch? 
Ansonsten ein beeindruckender Fisch für die Ostsee.
Ist zwar schon ein Weilchen her,aber dennoch Petri Heil nachträglich!

Taxidermist


----------



## lille pojken (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Na was lange wird,wird gut!!!
Ganz schöner Brocken


----------



## fischlandmefo (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Petri,sollen wir jetzt alle mal die alten Monster hier reinstellen oder oder oder wie....;+#c!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



lsski schrieb:


> Komisch ich habe sie auf dem Treat um 19:25 als anhang !! ???
> nun ja du müsstes das Foto sehen sie hat was von einem Karpfen und was Buckellachs.
> aber warum das mit dem Anhang nicht klappt......ich tüfftel noch was rum.mmmmmmmmmmm




Moin Seng,

Bild is wohl nich, wa?

Aber ungesehen hört sich Mischung aus Karpfen und Buckellachs bei 5,6 KG eher nach ner ordentlichen Steelhead an.

Lad ma Bild hoch!


Nachtrach: Hätte den Thread ma zu ende lesen sollen...Hab das Bild nu gesehen und is keine Steelhead. BTW Glückwunsch zu dem Fisch..


----------



## lsski (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

JA der Tasmanische Teufel !! (den Köder habe ich heute noch )
Dies ist die Erste "Ja" die erste Meerforelle die ich je gefangen habe um 22:30 am 15.6.1995 nach vier Tagen und 8000 Würfen. 
Damals hatte mann immer einen 20 bis 35 cm Dorsch am blinker wenn mann zu tief gefischt hatt die wahren eine richtige Plage.
Die Forelle war nicht lang aber bullig, ich nehme an das sie ein Hybrid war.
So ein starken Fisch habe ich nie wieder ans Band bekommen. Sie war so schnell das die Schnur ständig einen Bogen hatte und ich bangte sie zu verlieren.
Auch das Loch im Kescher habe ich nie geflickt.
So nun muss ich aber in die Federn.
alles gute und Petri heil
http://img180.*ih.us/img180/3...lle56kged6.jpg


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

@Martin,Was du dort rein interpretieren willst,schert mich recht wenig!

Ansonsten kann ich verstehen das son Fisch durch einen Kescher gehen kann!
Sieht extrem Bullig aus,welches noch durch die Position auf dem Bild verstärkt wird.
Also lieber Jeff,gibts das noch mal ausgestreckt.
Ich bin auch ein PC Analphabet,deshalb hab ich richtig Mittleid gehabt,als das mit dem 
Bild nicht funktionierte.

Taxidermist


----------



## MefoProf (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Das ist meiner Ansicht nach auf jeden Fall ne Mefo und kein Hybrid oder sonst was. Manchmal sehen die eben so oder noch schlimmer aus.

Hier mal ein wahres Monster 7,1 kg bei 72 cm:

http://www.jackrapid.dk/


----------



## lsski (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ich bin Weg !
Jeff


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

@Martin,leider muss ich zugeben ich bin erschüttert über diese Fische,so was hab ich
noch nicht gesehen!Die Zweite in Lang,ist ja noch fetter.Ich muss auch sagen das ich von Meerforellen wenig Plan hab!

Aber was willst du mir da eigentlich drücken,dein beliebtes Neidargument?

In diesemCongerThread:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1950060#p
versuchst du auch,verbrämt mit so nem blöden Smilie,anderen Unlauterkeit zu unterstellen!

Taxidermist


----------



## lsski (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ja schöne fette Forelle die sieht aber aus als ob sie gar nicht schwimmen kann


----------



## LAC (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

@ Isski

Ich war gespannt auf die fotos, schöner brocken dieser alte hund. Hat ein kopf wie ein thunfisch.
Mit dem trixen hat es ja ganz gut geklappt, sie ist jetzt 10 x zu sehen. Danke für die fotos.

@ Martin
dein monster ist ja gewaltig, ich habe mich erschrocken, muss wohl ein elefant gewesen sein. Unheimlich dieser schwanz - welch ein antrieb -  keine staustufe konnte ihn bremsen.:q

Gruss otto


----------



## KHof (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Spätes Petri!!

Ungewöhnliche Forellen sind in der Ostsee allerdings nicht soooo selten. Man darf nicht vergessen, daß es sich bei den Ostseeforellen zu einem großen Prozentsatz um reine Besatzfische aus Zuchtanstalten handelt. 1995 ist zwar sehr früh für einen Besatzfisch aber auch schon nicht unmöglich. 
Inzwischen sind angekrüppelte Flossen, meist vernarbt häufig zu beobachten, unfruchtbare Fische kommen aus Zuchten auch häufiger vor als aus natürlicher Vermehrung.
Sogenannte mehrfache Überspringer entwickeln dann ungewöhnliche Proportionen.

Die meisten Lachse, die vom Ufer gefangen werden begannen ihr Leben in Netzkäfigen, praktisch alle "Steelies" sind ausgebüxte Zuchtforellen.....

Ich würde die Ostsee ungern als Forellenpuff bezeichnen, ganz falsch wär das aber auch nicht.

Klaus


----------



## MefoProf (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



KHof schrieb:


> Spätes Petri!!
> 
> Ungewöhnliche Forellen sind in der Ostsee allerdings nicht soooo selten. Man darf nicht vergessen, daß es sich bei den Ostseeforellen zu einem großen Prozentsatz um reine Besatzfische aus Zuchtanstalten handelt. 1995 ist zwar sehr früh für einen Besatzfisch aber auch schon nicht unmöglich.
> Inzwischen sind angekrüppelte Flossen, meist vernarbt häufig zu beobachten, unfruchtbare Fische kommen aus Zuchten auch häufiger vor als aus natürlicher Vermehrung.
> ...



Moin,

interessante These. Ich bin eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen, dass diese fetten Mefos einfach eine Laune der Natur sind und Bestandteil der natürlichen phänotypischen Variation sind. 
Vielleicht handelt es sich bei den "Dicken" wirklich zu einem grossen Teil um sterile Fische oder Fische, die aufgrund ihrer Herkunft den Weg in die Laichgewässer nicht finden und so das ganze jahr über Zeit haben, sich kugelrund zu fressen.

Wennich es recht überlege, dann haben wir beim E-fischen eigentlich immer nur normal proportionierte Fische gefangen. Das würde deine These ja untermauern.

Bislang hab ich noch keine Mefo mit verkümmerten Flossen gefangen. Die direkte Aussetzung mehr oder weniger fangfertiger Fische an den Küsten wird aber hier in DK ja auch schon seit längerem nicht mehr praktiziert. 

Das Projekt Meerforelle wurde in DK übrigens in den 80 er Jahren ins Leben gerufen und da die Fische durchaus weit umherziehen, könnte ein Fisch aus dem Jahre 95 wirklich so eine "Zuchtforelle" sein.


----------



## peitscher (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

wasn schwein


----------



## donlotis (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Vielleicht handelt es sich bei den "Dicken" wirklich zu einem grossen Teil um sterile Fische oder Fische, die aufgrund ihrer Herkunft den Weg in die Laichgewässer nicht finden und so das ganze jahr über Zeit haben, sich kugelrund zu fressen.




Vielleicht sind sie auch homosexuell und haben kein Interesse an einem anstrengenden Laichaufstieg...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Schweißsocke (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



KHof schrieb:


> Man darf nicht vergessen, daß es sich bei den Ostseeforellen zu einem großen Prozentsatz um reine Besatzfische aus Zuchtanstalten handelt.



Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen...;+




KHof schrieb:


> praktisch alle "Steelies" sind ausgebüxte Zuchtforellen.....



*Alle* Steelies sind "ausgebüxte Zuchtforellen", ich kenne zwar vereinzelte Berichte aus jütländischen Auen über aufsteigende Regenbogenforellen, ein tatsächliches Ablaichen oder gar ein erfolgreiches Aufwachsen dieser Fische ist aber noch _kein einziges Mal_ nachgewiesen worden.


----------



## goeddoek (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen...;+




Hoooo, Brauner - warum so harte Worte ?  |supergri

Da hat er ja nicht ganz unrecht - zumindest was die Inseln Fyn und Langeland betrifft > http://www.visitfyn.com/article/14126#atag

Ich denke, dass einige von den 3 Millionen auch sonstwo rumschwimmen. Hinzu kommen die Besatzmaßnahmen der anderen baltischen Staaten.


Also - immer schön friedlich und dänisch gelassen hier :m


----------



## MefoProf (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Moin,

richtig. Rund um Fünen werden jedes Jahr so um die 500.000 Fische ausgesetzt. Auch auf Seeland werden in grossem Stil Besatzmassnahmen durchgeführt. Von daher kann man also durchaus von Zuchtforellen sprechen. 
Die Besatzmassnahmen werden allerdings von Jahr zu Jahr weniger, da gleichzeitig die natürlichen Laichgebiete wieder aufgebaut wurden. Ziel des Projektes war es immer die Lebensbedingungen wieder so herzustellen, dass Besatzmassnahmen überflüssig sind. Das wird aber wohl noch sehr lange dauern, oder aber auch gar nicht passieren, da sich mit den Mefos zu viel Geld verdienen lässt.


----------



## JerkerHH (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Toller Fisch!!!! 

Petri....



Und zum Thema Besatzforellen, kann ich nur Zustimmen, 
ist sind auf jeden Fall zu einem gewissen Teil Besatzfische.... 


MfG 
JerkerHH 

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## saebel (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> guckt euch mal die Meerforelle an was das für ein dicker brummer ist breit Fett und stark wie ein Bulle.
> Monsterforelle!!!
> 
> ...


 


Starker Fisch. Glückwunsch. Aber ein Händchen zum Fotografieren hast Du nicht gerade. So einen Fisch muß man
behandeln wie Gold und nicht auf Autofußmatten ablegen.


----------



## lsski (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Das Foto ist das einzige welche die Dimensionen dieser Kampfforelle zeigt.
Die Forelle wurd in der Dämmerung gefangen, auf dem Foto hatte sie -2°C und ist gefrohren.
Zu diese Zeit  (1995) wahren Fische von 10 und mehr kg vom Ufer was besonderes.
lg
Jeff


----------



## MefoProf (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



lsski schrieb:


> Das Foto ist das einzige welche die Dimensionen dieser Kampfforelle zeigt.
> Die Forelle wurd in der Dämmerung gefangen, auf dem Foto hatte sie -2°C und ist gefrohren.
> Zu diese Zeit  (1995) wahren Fische von 10 und mehr kg vom Ufer was besonderes.
> lg
> Jeff




Meerforellen von 10 und mehr kg sind auch heute noch etwas Besonderes und ich denke das wird auch noch sehr sehr lange so bleiben .
Deine hatte übrigens nur gut die Hälfte


----------



## lsski (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ich bin WEG !!!


----------



## andre23 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Meerforellen von 10 und mehr kg sind auch heute noch etwas Besonderes und ich denke das wird auch noch sehr sehr lange so bleiben .
> Deine hatte übrigens nur gut die Hälfte





....da hast du mal wieder recht, herr nachbar#h.....rekord hier ist 15,155kg....einige ueber 10kg hatte ich auch schon....selten aber es geht#h.....

dein tier hat max 4,65kg:q:q:q....aber schøn ist sie:q....


----------



## MefoProf (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....da hast du mal wieder recht, herr nachbar#h.....rekord hier ist 15,155kg....einige ueber 10kg hatte ich auch schon....selten aber es geht#h.....
> 
> dein tier hat max 4,65kg:q:q:q....aber schøn ist sie:q....



An der 10 kg Marke hab ich noch nicht einmal gekratzt |rolleyes. Aber bei euch auf der Teufelsinsel sind die Chancen auf so einen Fisch beträchtlich höher als hier. Aber ihr bekommt ja auch viel Nachschub von der Svenskekyst  #h


----------



## andre23 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

und wenn ich jetzt sage, meine grøsste hatte ich in deutschland....ich schæme mich...|kopfkrat

das geheimniss ist der roskildefjord...ikke det lorde svenskyst|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## LAC (1. März 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

@ Isski
sie hat schon etwas monsterhaftes, da hast du recht. Sie hat zwar ein normales gewicht, jedoch sieht der kopf auf dem foto, sehr gross und stromlinienförmig aus. Es ist der kontrast (verkrüpelter Körper - grosser kopf) der sie monsterhaft macht. Meistens stammen sie aus zuchtanstalten, wie schon erwähnt wurde - dort kommen oft solche schreckgespenste zum vorschein. Darunter sind auch forellen, die zwei köpfe haben oder zwei schwänze. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich solch ein monster * hätte.:q
viele grüsse


----------



## KHof (1. März 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen...;+
> 
> Na Schweißsocke, wieder beruhigt?
> ... und dich mal schlau gemacht?
> ...


----------



## Schweißsocke (1. März 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



KHof schrieb:


> Schweißsocke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen...;+
> ...


----------



## KHof (1. März 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Hallo Schweißsocke,

"Etwas hart ausgedrückt" ist für eine glatte Beleidigung beschönigt. Wenn du nicht einverstanden bist schreib das bitte aber verkneif dir solche Ausfälle.


Mein Ton ist das nicht und deswegen ganz friedlich: Reine Wildtiere sind auch abgestreifte Fische, erbrütete Eier und dann ausgesetzte Jungtiere nicht.
OK - nicht so krass wie Zuchtanstalten.

Klaus


----------



## Schweißsocke (1. März 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Hast ja recht:l

"Schwachsinn" war noch mehr daneben wie "Zuchtanstalt". Ich habe mich eben geärgert, weil hier ein falscher Eindruck entstanden ist. Bei uns ins Schleswig-Holstein engagieren sich viele Angler für den Erhalt der Meerforelle, ohne selbst davon zu profitieren.
Die Besatzaktionen auf Fyn - zumindest die Mündungsaussetzungen - dienen nicht unbedingt dem Arterhalt, sondern mehr touristischen Zwecken. Da kann man durchaus geteilter Meinung sein, ob sowas sein muss, bei uns gibt es sowas aus guten Gründen nicht.


----------



## goeddoek (1. März 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Hast ja recht:l
> 
> Bei uns ins Schleswig-Holstein engagieren sich viele Angler für den Erhalt der Meerforelle, ohne selbst davon zu profitieren.
> 
> ...




Finde ich übrigens prima, dass wir uns hier vernünftig unterhalten können und nicht gleich an die Köppe gehen, wie in anderen Unterforen :m

Ich denke, damit sind hier die Unklarheiten beseitigt und wir trinken ein Forumsbierchen  #g , was Jungs ?


----------



## LAC (2. März 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich trinke ein bierchen mit, jedoch möchte ich erwähnen, dass die fischbestände (lachs /forellen)  in dänemark, z.b. im skjern fliessgewässersystem, nicht zu vergleichen sind mit denen in schleswig holstein - da trennen sich welten. Und auf der insel fynen, da sieht es etwas anders aus.
Ich gebe schweißsocke in einem punkt recht, dass bei einigen aktionen der touristische zweck auch gesehen wird, aber dieses wird auch mal in schleswig holstein der fall sein, wenn alles rosig aussieht. Ohne das ein wort darüber verloren wird, ist es bei einigen im kopf gespeichert.

Zum glück laufen nicht alle projekte so und ich kenne mich auch etwas aus - nur ein wenig  - obwohl ich mich schon dreißig jahre damit befasse.

Es wurde erwähnt, angekrüppelte Flossen und ich stelle dieses sehr oft fest, dass sie z.b. bis zum m. flexor pinnae pectoralis (beugemuskel der brustflosse) abgefressen wurden. Und wie es schon erwähnt worden ist - sie stammen aus zuchtanstalten. Dieses muss man akzeptieren, es stimmt.
Nun wird man schreiben - dieses ist bei uns anders, wie es schweißsoche erwähnt hat. Dieses glaube ich ihm, aber hier bei uns an der westküste auch, da wir ja nicht schlafen, denn die erfolge die hier erzielt worden sind - auch mit anderen bedrohten fischarten - sind ja schon beachtenswert. Denn einige wissenschaftler aus deutschland, holen sich hier ratschläge - da geht es nicht um krüppelfische wo die rede von ist.
Diese krüppelfische kommen bei uns im backofen aber nicht ins gewässer, trotzdem sind sie im gewässer vorhanden und ich wundere mich schon nicht mehr.
Nun sollte alles geregelt sein und sicherlich läuft es hier und da sehr gut und auch richtig bei einigen projekten, jedoch hat man es nicht im griff, wer alles fische einsetzt, ob es in dänemark oder deutschland ist, denn jeder fummelt so rum, ob es bei den put&take anlagen ist oder beim vereinsgewässer bis hin zum privatmann, der einen kleinen bach besitzt. Die bandbreite der lieblingsfische ist groß, sie sollten sie lieber zuhause ins aquarium einsetzen - wird aber nicht gemacht, deshalb wundert man sich oft, was man alles am haken hat.
Die fische nehmen schon eine besondere stellung ein, sie werden gehasst und geliebt, jedoch lieben die meisten sie, weil sie so schmackhaft sind.
petri heil


----------



## KHof (2. März 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Moin!

Der touristische Zweck der Meerforellen bei den Dänen rund um Fünen ist dort ja kein Geheimnis.
War das nicht so, daß das Touristikministerium einen großen Teil der Kosten für die Besatzmaßnahmen übernommen hat? Die Sache funktioniert ja auch, wie man an mir und meiner Familie sieht. Wir sind demnächst locker zum dreißigsten Mal für eine Woche in der touristisch unmöglichsten Zeit auf Langeland. In vierzehn Tagen geht es los.

Die verheilten Schäden an den Brustflossen findet man dort bei jeder dritten oder vierten Forelle - wenn man weiß auf was man achten muß, auffällig sind die Narben nicht. Wir hatten da auch schon Ende Mai Fische im vollen Laichkleid oder auch Exemplare mit verkrümmten Rückrad.
Die Anzahl an Überspringern ist ebenfalls hoch.

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (2. März 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Moin Spezies!

Schweissocke da kann ich nur ganz ernsthaft sagen: Vielen Dank für die jahrelange Arbeit!

Top Einstellung.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## LAC (2. März 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

@KHof
so kann es sicherlich gewesen sein. Normal ist es egal wo die gelder her kommen - ob sie vom touristikministerium kommen oder von anderen stellen. Die projekte müssen fachlich betreut werden, dann können sie im sinne der natur sein - da liegt das Problem und oft fummeln angelvereine, touristikvereine mit den kommunen zusammen, bekommen auch gelder für ihr gutes vorhaben auf dem papier. Und wenn die zuschüsse fliessen, dann fummeln sie gemeinsam im gewässer rum, weil sie glauben sie hätten ahnung. Wobei einer in der runde als fachmann angesehen wird, da er sich hier im bord ratschläge geholt hat, wie es gemacht wird. Dann kann noch nichts mehr passieren.
Entschuldigung, wenn ich so hart bin, sie wissen nicht was sie tun, sie sollten aqarianer werden, da können sie die auswirkung ihrer fehler immer beobachten. 

@ Pauly,
ich finde die einstellung von schweissocke auch gut und wenn er jahrelange - noch ehrenamtlich - für den erhalt der forelle sich eingesetzt hat - dann ziehe ich den hut und ich begrüsse es. Dieses hat aber nichts mit den krüppelfischen zu tun - die aus zuchtanstalten kommen, sie sind da - weil in dieser zeit wo er etwas gutes gemacht hat - 
reichlich fehler woanders gemacht werden. So ist es und so wird es auch bleiben - es ist ein teufelskreis.


----------



## Schweißsocke (2. März 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> oft fummeln angelvereine, touristikvereine mit den kommunen zusammen, bekommen auch gelder für ihr gutes vorhaben auf dem papier. Und wenn die zuschüsse fliessen, dann fummeln sie gemeinsam im gewässer rum, weil sie glauben sie hätten ahnung.



In Dänemark sind die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen wohl nicht so genau wie bei uns. In Schleswig Holstein müssen Hegepläne aufgestellt und genehmigt werden.

Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Fischereigesetz:





> § 21
> Hegepläne
> (1) ... Im Hegeplan sind Bestimmungen zu treffen über:
> Maßnahmen zur Ermittlung des Fischbestandes und seiner Nahrungsgrundlage sowie zur Feststellung des Gewässerzustandes,
> ...



Diese Formulierung aus dem Oktober 2007 sollten weitgehend sicherstellen, dass der Unsinn, der auch bei uns an einigen Gewässern veranstaltet worden ist, in Zukunft nicht mehr vorkommt.


----------



## MefoProf (2. März 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

@Lydum Art

Als das Projekt Havörred  ins Leben gerufen wurde, hatte niemand so richtig Ahnung, was gut oder schlecht ist und wie das ganze am besten durchgeführt wird. Es wurden deshalb natürlich einige Fehler gemacht, die man dann aber immer wieder korrigiert hat, sobald die Erkenntnis kam, dass der falsche Weg eingeschlagen wurde. Bis die Erkenntnis kam, vergingen aber immer viele Jahre, da es eben einige Zeit braucht, bis eine Generation ihren Weg ins Meer bzw die Laichgebiete findet oder auch nicht. Es fehlte einfach das Wissen darüber, wie sich die Meerforellen wirklich verhalten. 

Dieses Wissen ist auch heute noch ziemlich limitiert. Ohne Zweifel steht aber heute fest, sich das Projekt sowohl in ökonomischer und biologischer Hinsicht, als auch was die Renaturierung der Auen angeht ein voller Erfolg ist. Die Menschen und die Meerforellen, sowie alle anderen Bewohner der Auen und der Autäler haben davon profitiert. Besser kann es eigentlich nicht sein.

Mit Hilfe neuester Technologie ist jetzt erst wieder ein Projekt ins Leben gerufen worden, dass die Wanderungsbewegungen der Meerforellen erforschen soll. Dieses Wissen wird in ferner Zukunft dazu beitragen, die Lebensbedingungen für den dänischen Nationalfisch weiter zu verbessern.

Von Put and take kann man in der Ostsee nicht sprechen, wenn man mal von einigen Missglückten Besatzmassnahmen oder zerstörten Aufzuchtstationen mal absieht. 

Da ist jeder Besatz im Süsswasser von Zandern; Hechten, Karpfen etc schon eher mit nem Put and Take vergleichbar


----------



## LAC (4. März 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

@ Schweissocke,
danke für die information, aber ich kenne sie in einigen bundesländern, da ich in deutschland projekte ins leben gerufen habe und auch mit den zuständigen ämtern bzw. wissenschaftler durchgeführt habe. Wir haben versucht, es richtig zu machen und nach dem neusten stand gearbeitet.
Jedoch kenne ich genug angelvereine in deutschland, die für den besatz ihres gewässers zuständig sind, d.h. ein angler der sich im verein meldet, nimmt an einen schnellkursus für gewässerwarte teil z.b. in westfalen, bei der damaligen landesanstalt für fischerei in albaum. In zwei etappen, hat er dann seine scheine - es sind anerkannte fortbildungskurse, wo die person vom arbeitgeber für frei gestellt werden muss - nach besuch, ist er nun der fachmann, der für den besatz zuständig ist. Er hat kaum wissen und nicht immer besitzt er die macht.
Eine grosse macht haben aber die zahlenden mitglieder und wenn er ein weichei ist und kein wissen hat, dann wird an fischen eingesetzt, was diese macht bzw. vorstand bestimmt. Ich habe mich oft gewundert über die fischarten, wenn wir elektrisch abgefischt haben, sie waren dort fehl am platze. 
Ich war auch mal ein vereinsmitglied in deutschland, auch im vorstand und im präsidium eines großen gewässerschutzvereins und obmann aller gewässerwarte von mehreren vereinen und für den besatz dieser zuständig - da ging es um zig tausend mark - da hat mir aber kein vereinsmitglied, der durch sein 25järiges veinsabzeichen nicht mehr grade stehen kann, gesagt was ich zu machen habe.
Ich kenne die zeiten noch, als das lachsprojekt an der sieg gestartet wurde, da wurden fehler gemacht, da das wissen einfach nicht da war, wie es MefoProf erwähnt hat. Dieses sieht heute etwas besser aus, jedoch auch heute werden noch fehler gemacht, da wir zu wenig wissen und die fehler erts später sichtbar werden..
Damit will ich nur ausdrücken, dass renaturierungsprojekte, durchgeführt wurden, die nach heutiger sicht, zwar akzeptabel sind, aber nicht das beste ist. So geht es weiter mit den
fischtreppen bzw. -aufstiegen bis hin zur widereinbürgerung von fischen. Mein schwerpunkt, waren die bedrohten fische - darunter gehören auch die kleinfischarten - die für den angler nicht wichtig sind. Man muss den grund schon auf den tisch legen und dabei noch ganz gut reden können, damit die angelvereine dafür gelder locker machen, damit diese besetzt werden um einen ausgewogenen fischbestand zu schaffen. Es liegt schon 25 jahre zurück, heute sieht es etwas anders aus und man setzt sich etwas mehr für unsere natur ein, da findet man schneller einige angler auf seiner seite. Dieses war zu meiner zeit in deutschland nicht der fall - ich bewundere einige angelvereine, die sich damals dafür stark gemacht haben - es waren die pioniere. So sehe ich auch euren verein - ich ziehe den hut und sage danke im sinne der natur. 
Und diese negativen punkte, die ich oben erwähnt habe, passiert heute noch täglich in deutschland sowie in dänemark - ja überall - und noch wilder in anderen ländern.

Ich kenne z.b zwei fliegewässer in dänemark, da wird eins von einem geschäftsmann aus der touristikbranche verwaltet - muss ich noch deutlicher werden, dieses sagt doch genug aus. Ein andere fall ist, es hat sich ein verein gebildet, die mitglieder haben alle grundstücke sowie die fischrechte an dem fliessgewässer, jetzt will man angelkarten ausgeben - das bringt geld. Sie wissen nicht was sie tun, ich habe mich eingeklinkt und musste lange reden, damit ich ihr berater wurde bzw. zuständig bin, was jetzt dort gemacht wird. Einen tag musste ich ihnen erst mal die einzelnen fischarten vorstellen - nur zwei beispiele, wie an den gewässern rumgefummelt werden kann.

@MefoProf
mit deinen zeilen hast du den nagel auf den kopf getroffen - so sieht es aus und so wird es bleiben und es wird noch komplizierter, wenn es um die fische geht in den meeren, die demnächst nicht mehr da sind.
Wir wissenn ja schon etwas, aber nicht genug.
In den 80iger jahren haben wir die standortbewegung der äsche untersucht, die wissenschaftler machten sich so ihre eigenen gedanken, wie dieser fisch sich unter wasser bewegt bzw. sein verhalten ist - die fachbücher sind voll mit diesen menschlichen gedanken. 
Erstmals wurde eine radiotelemetrische standortbewegung der äsche (Thymallus thymallus) in einem fließgewässer durchgeführt. dr. pelz vom senckenberg institut - hatte die sender entwickelt, sie waren so klein, dass die fische keine beeinträchtigungen hatten. Ich war damals projektleiter eines umweltschutzprojektes an einem deutschen fliessgewässer, wo wir es durchgeführt haben, gefördert wurde es durch die stiftung volkswagenwerk im rahmen des wettbewerbs biowissenschaften. Danach waren alle fachbücher nicht mehr aktuell. Dieses waren die anfänge - aber glaub es mir, die technologie der berufsfischerei schläft auch nicht, sie können heute den thunfisch aus 3000 km entfernung orten und auch ganz leicht ins netz bekommen - ja sogar locken..
Deshalb mein worte, wenn wir uns mit den fischarten befassen, die in den meeren aufeinmal verschwunden sind, da haben wir leider geschlafen, da wir darüber kaum etwas wissen. Dieses muss frühzeitig durch gesetzte geregelt werden - jedoch mahlen die mühlen der politik zu langsam.
Wir befassen uns hauptsächlich mit zwei fischarten, dieses sind die angelfische - mefo und lachs wobei der lachs - ich habe es irgendwo im board schon erwähnt - im rhein, pro stück etwa die summe kosten, wie das bekannte filmauto von james bond gekostet hat. 
Es müssen also doch edelfische sein - wie man sieht, sind sie gold wert.

Platin wird man für die thunfische ausgeben, damit sie in der nordsee wieder heimisch sind, - da freuen sich dann die fischer, sie verkaufen sie preiswerter für 5000 euro pro stück.
Petri heil sage ich.

Viele grüsse an alle kämpfer


----------



## lsski (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monster-Meer-Forelle*

Ich bin WEG !!!


----------

